# Hello



## SuzyQ74 (Sep 6, 2006)

I’m Sue, I’m 32, my partner is 47 with a 22 yr old daughter from his previous marriage.  

I was diagnosed with PCOS 6 years ago and due to circumstances at the time we did nothing.  Because of the way AF behaved (I was on more than off) I went back on the pill a couple of times.

When we finally made the decision to try for a baby this year (I really struggled that the decision had to be consciously made as I knew we’d need help because of the PCOS and other psychological problems) we booked the appointment (June).  Dh was given date for his test (previous test results taken around time of PCOS diagnosis came back fine) and I was booked for a Laparoscopy and D&C (Aug 9th) to check everything was working and prescribed Metformin.  We went away thinking IUI was our next step.

I was told before the procedure (at the Pre Op) that they were going to use a dye to assess my tubes and that I shouldn’t be alarmed when I saw a blue puddle in the bed later.  I got quite upset going into the procedure and came out of the anaesthetic in a right state   .  I then started to fret that there was no puddle and finally managed to get a nurse to talk to me when being discharged.  She told me that I had blocked tubes, endometriosis (?!?!? I have never suffered any real pain with my periods  ) and that they had drilled my ovaries.  Instead of the 2 incisions I was expecting I had a third on my bikini line to the left (what was this one for?).  

I went into this thinking the worst they would find (again) was the PCOS and instead I came out shocked, stunned and devastated  .  Being so naïve about it all I thought it couldn’t get any worse (how dumb was I   ?!?).  The follow up appointment was supposed to be a few days after the Lap procedure but due to a technical hitch the appointment was moved to October   .  I feel like I am going mad waiting for it now but at least by delaying the appointment they have all the results because I was able to have a blood test done (FSH day 2 check and other stuff).

After almost 3 months on the Metformin (and almost constant diarrhoea for the first two of those) I think AF is settling down but I can’t get any of this out my head – I am constantly searching on the net for information as I figure IVF is now our only chance for a baby and after reading about NHS funding and criteria it looks like self funding will be our only option.

I guess I don’t know what is going to happen next and that makes me nervous.  I feel like I have a million questions but don’t know where to start.  It was a relief to find this site and find out I’m not alone and that somebody out there has an idea of what I might be feeling.

Sorry this is so long but thank you for reading/listening – it does help a little to get it out of your system doesn’t it?

Take care and good luck and best wishes to you all.
Sue


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sue you're in the right place here, there's a bhoard for every circumstance and there's always some one else in your positon, so there's plenty of advice and support going on. If you need site buddy to help you around, just pm me hun.
Meanwhile here are some links for you to try....
*Polycystic ovaries boards*.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0
*Ivf boards* ....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Hope this helps
Ceri x


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Sue  

Glad you have found this site it's a great help. It is a shock to the system when you realise you have to have IVF and there are so many questions you want answered. I found out last october that both my tube were blocked after having lap & dye it takes a while to get your head round it all but you will get there. I've been told i have to wait till i'm 35 before NHS will fund us so we are saving as hard as we can to go private. Wishing you lots of luck with everything.
Stay positive  

Z x


----------



## SuzyQ74 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you for the links Ceri and thank you for your reply Zanne.. 

Now I know we have problems can we just approach a private clinic or should we wait for the October appointment to find out the full extent of the issues    Unfortunately I am not a very patient person (a trait I am going to have to work on think..) and I am itching to get things moving.  I'm sending dh nuts because I don't seem able to talk about anything else and I'm struggling to tear myself away from this site   

I figure my next step is trying to find a clinic, I'm going to spend some time in the clinic review postings and see what we could realistically travel to (we are in Crewe, Cheshire).  I just feel the need to be actively fact finding so that I have everything to hand when I need it.  I don't know about the age criteria here (that is one thing I can't find) but because dh has daughter and I am under minimum BMI I figure we'd get turned down flat even if I was eligible on my age (did cross my mind to approach the PCT about it though).  Where are you based?

This site is so full of positive energy and so many success stories, it really is an inspiration.  I know it's not the best club to be in (none of us have asked to be in this position) but it's a special club nonetheless and the members here are doing that - Thank you everyone !!

Have you checked out the Financial/Funding section here... I'm certainly going to check out my tax situation.

Take care and Good luck to you too,
Sue
x


----------



## yaffa28 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Sue

Just want to say welcome and to say you are not alone. I only joined this site last week and already have been made very welcome and feel 10 times better knowing I'm not the only one feeling the way I do. 
I think you'll find this site very helpful and the support is fantastic.

Hope everything goes well in October for you

Lots of luck and   

Kelly 

xxxxx


----------



## SuzyQ74 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

What stage are you at?

Do you find it hard to tear yourself away from the site?

Good luck to you too  
x


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello again sue  

If i was you i would wait for your follow up appointment, from now until then think of all the questions you want to ask, I know it seems like a long way away but hang in there. Hopefully they will point you in the right direction but it also sounds like you are doing the right thing and checking things out already. Unfortunatley it seems we have to do a lot of waiting, it is something you get used to even if we're not happy about it   . I am in somerset near Taunton, the PCT says i have to be 35 to get NHS funding for IVF  . I have given myself a few months of not looking into IVF as it got abit too much for my brain to think about but feel ready now to think seriously about it.

Take care 
Z xx


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Sue, 

I can understand how you feel about your operation. I went in for a lap and ended up with a video of my insides and wondering what the ??!£$ was going on. I still don't really know much about Endometriosis and it coming back etc. Was stuck together and told it was moderate to severe and just to get on with trying. Internet seems to just waffle onn about the same old stuff. 

If I were you, i would phone the hospital and say that you would like to go on the cancellation list for an appointment. I think you should tell them that you are worried and have already been cancelled. You really are within your rights to do this. Don't feel that you are making a fuss or being impatient - your health is mega important. RE: the runs for 2 months, have you told anyone about this? You shouldn't have to go through that. Can your GP fast track you? Please make sure you don't get dehydrated. 

Em.x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Sue
I also would suggest waiting for your october reveiw and start saving the pennys! 
get as much done on the nhs as you can! asking to go on the cancleation list is a good idea if its practical for you.
I am going to leave you some links like Ceri did 
This is the Link for the Endo board
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

there is lots of info here on FF about Metformin and its side affects try a search!

I trust your finding your way around the site if you have any questions just ask!
Wishing you loads of  & 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Sue
wow honey you've had a rough ride.  But you've come to the right place.  As you say FF is THE club to join!

Try not to be daunted by IVF, take one step at a time and it's not as huge a thing as it seems in prospect
Hope all goes well from now on and that BFP awaits

Claire x


----------



## SuzyQ74 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hiya

Thank you to everyone for your kind words and warm welcome  .

Since finding this site I feel much more positive about it all and although still a little wary I am excited about the journey dh and I will soon be taking   I know we won't be alone with FF to support us through it  .

Best wishes and lots of love to you all,



Sue
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Your Welcome Hun 

Remember any Questions - just ask someone will do there best to help

~Dizzi~


----------



## yaffa28 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Sue

this site is great isn't it, feels like your never alone....

My DH and I are just waiting to start our first cycle of IVF, unfortunantley we cannot do this until I have lost 9 & 1/2 lb...so am doing weightwatchers and lots of walking and we are aiming for next month!!

Hope your getting on okay....

Love Kelly
xxxx


----------



## SuzyQ74 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

Thank you for your reply.  Good Luck with the weight loss & your first round of IVF.  

I hope to read you & dh get a BFP over the coming months !!!



Best wishes,
Love,
Sue


----------

